# Your last Blu-ray (or DVD) that you just watched?



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I checked for a thread on this, and couldn't find anything.

* So, here it is. << What is the last Blu-ray (or DVD) that you just watched? >>

Last night I watched 'The International' on Blu-ray, and I enjoyed it very much.
I like the story, great suspense, great audio soundtrack that suits the movie perfectly well,
and not least the excellent picture with details to die for.
Recommended to check your display in all it's glory.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We watched Star Trek 2009 on the weekend Friday we will be watching Night at the museum 2


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Had a Godfather marathon Saturday night, picked up The Godfather-The Coppola Restoration Giftset on Friday night after work of course the wife wasn't happy she wanted a romantic comedy. I told her IT'S THE GODFATHER. the greatest mob movie of all time.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Ares said:


> Had a Godfather marathon Saturday night, picked up The Godfather-The Coppola Restoration Giftset on Friday night after work of course the wife wasn't happy she wanted a romantic comedy. I told her IT'S THE GODFATHER. the greatest mob movie of all time.


Lol, I hope she did believe you. :duck:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Not at first, but within the first 15mins of movie the she was hooked. I told her next week I'll pick Goodfellas and The Proposal this way we won't have to take it to the mattresses.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I watched AVP2 Requiem last night on Blu-ray..
I had seen it previously on DVD but it's a very dark transfer..and I hoped the Blu-ray version would be better..
It was..and you can see all the gory detail much better..:R

The DTS-HD Master Audio sound track was just awesome, and really added to the drama..:hsd: :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Ares said:


> Not at first, but within the first 15mins of movie the she was hooked. I told her next week I'll pick Goodfellas and The Proposal this way we won't have to take it to the mattresses.


Oooookie... sounds like a pretty fair deal to me... :bigsmile:

* As for me, last night I just rewatched 'UP' on Blu. No kids, no wife, only one big kid, me. :bigsmile:
And it goes without saying how much I love that one. Extremely high replay value.
You'll see things that you missed in your first two or even three viewings!
It is an amazing animation film, with fantastic facial expressions by Carl. And Russell is pretty cool too.
What I found is that on subsequent viewings, you learn much more how to love all these characters; 
and the talking dog, and the dodo bird, and Ellie from the beginning... Just a gorgeous animation masterpiece.
--> Remember that line by Carl with the megaphone; "... Go have a bath, hippie!" :bigsmile: :rofl:

P.S. Oh by the way Ares, did you get a new receiver yet? The Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH? Or do you still need help to decide? Perhaps I'll see you in the ditto thread...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Prof. said:


> I watched AVP2 Requiem last night on Blu-ray..
> I had seen it previously on DVD but it's a very dark transfer..and I hoped the Blu-ray version would be better..
> It was..and you can see all the gory detail much better..:R
> 
> The DTS-HD Master Audio sound track was just awesome, and really added to the drama..:hsd: :T


This is a very dark Blu-ray indeed, and one that makes me realise that I need a new display, unfortunately. :sad:
From all the reviews I read about this Blu, you need a properly calibrated display with very good black levels. So many people don't have that, and they just see a big mess on their screens, when the Alien and the Predator are into their big fight. This is probably the best example on Blu-ray, where you realise that your display is simply not up to the task.
But in addition to that, the director's choice of colors and contrasts, is also quite exaggerated.
By adding so much contrast, the color palette becomes extremely drab, unrealistic. I know, it's a sci-fi, but still... For example, look at the exterior scenes in daytime, near the beginning, with high level of orange and black, simply way too much contrast. Personally, I found this too distracting and annoying.
But like I said, I probably need a better display.
For now, I found the fast camera work with the high contrast, a big unwatcheable dark mess on my own display. :rubeyes:

The audio soundtrack is great though, no need to replace my receiver here, just yet anyway (Audyssey DSX). :bigsmile:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No I haven't decide yet one guy is telling that it's not worth it because it can't handle a 4ohm load, I like to here all opinions this way I know what I'm getting into before hand. That movie is great I'm guilty of watching by myself more than once.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Ares said:


> No I haven't decide yet one guy is telling that it's not worth it because it can't handle a 4ohm load, I like to here all opinions this way I know what I'm getting into before hand. That movie is great I'm guilty of watching by myself more than once.


If your speakers are 4 ohms, I recommend the Onkyo TX-SR876. It is only $799.99 at Tiger Direct.com.
It is brand new, and it is the Silver model. I personally own this exact same receiver, and can confirm with full assurance that there is nothing approaching it in the entire market at that price, or even a three times that price. I already know that this is your target range.
Now, when you get this receiver at home, just do all the proper settings including Audyssey MultEQ XT Auto Room EQ, and just put 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' into your Blu-ray player, and enjoy the adrenaline rush pumping into your veins through your couch and entire house. :bigsmile: 
This unique receiver is THX Ultra2 Plus certified, and has the HQV Reon video processor with ISF certification. It is rated to drive speakers with 4-ohm loads.
You simply cannot do better than this, period. :T
* http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5376895&catId=4586

Remember, 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' on Blu-ray disc. :bigsmile:


----------



## louisdamani (Apr 21, 2009)

I just watched the Matrix (blu-ray) today. I finally picked up the Ultimate box set on blu. This is my triple-dip on The Matrix movies so, I decided either I would receive it as a gift or I won't buy it until I can get it for less than $40 for the set. I payed $34 and change ($51.xx from Walmart with free shipping and I used my $20 e-gift card from getting Modern Warfare 2).

I want to watch Cloverfield on BD but, I'm kind of concerned it is going to make me sick.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, 'Cloverfield' is indeed a film that have constantly a lot of camera shaking. Makes you feel kind of dizzy. :dizzy:
Terrific bass though. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah I'll need some help deciding because if you read ditto thread we kind of get off topic a bit and a lot of my questions don't answered I feel. So if you are up to it I would more than grateful for your advice. I don't know if this the right thread to do it in or start a new one. Thanks again.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Ares said:


> Yeah I'll need some help deciding because if you read ditto thread we kind of get off topic a bit and a lot of my questions don't answered I feel. So if you are up to it I would more than grateful for your advice. I don't know if this the right thread to do it in or start a new one. Thanks again.


If you still need some assistance on this, because from what I've read here and at another site, people, 'in general', were not forthcoming with you. But they were more in touch with reality here than over there.

And no, this is not the right thread to discuss this. So, we'll be better off in your original thread.
And besides, I already gave you my thought on this already right here. I'm not sure what else I can add to this, unless you have very specific questions, and you give your room's dimensions, the speakers used and the volume level at which you like listening to movies and music.
But do so in your original thread, not here, as it would be a grave violation of the forum's rules. :bigsmile:

* By the way, I just came back from my video store to rent the Blu-ray of 'Angels & Demons', but all the copies were gone. :hissyfit:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Lordoftherings said:


> If your speakers are 4 ohms, I recommend the Onkyo TX-SR876. It is only $799.99 at Tiger Direct.com.
> It is brand new, and it is the Silver model. I personally own this exact same receiver, and can confirm with full assurance that there is nothing approaching it in the entire market at that price, or even a three times that price. I already know that this is your target range.
> Now, when you get this receiver at home, just do all the proper settings including Audyssey MultEQ XT Auto Room EQ, and just put 'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' into your Blu-ray player, and enjoy the adrenaline rush pumping into your veins through your couch and entire house. :bigsmile:
> This unique receiver is THX Ultra2 Plus certified, and has the HQV Reon video processor with ISF certification. It is rated to drive speakers with 4-ohm loads.
> ...


What about the 906? :devil: :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob I have my post up and running. Angles & Demons is a good movie get your hands on it as soon as can that's just M.O.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> This is a very dark Blu-ray indeed, and one that makes me realise that I need a new display, unfortunately. :sad:
> From all the reviews I read about this Blu, you need a properly calibrated display with very good black levels. So many people don't have that, and they just see a big mess on their screens, when the Alien and the Predator are into their big fight. This is probably the best example on Blu-ray, where you realise that your display is simply not up to the task.


That's very true..and I was very pleased that I was able to see more shadow detail with the Blu-ray version..



> For example, look at the exterior scenes in daytime, near the beginning, with high level of orange and black, simply way too much contrast. Personally, I found this too distracting and annoying.
> But like I said, I probably need a better display.


Yes..I was hoping that those scenes would look more natural than the DVD version..but unfortunately they weren't..just sharper..which only exagerated their poor colour quality.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> What about the 906? :devil: :dumbcrazy:


Thats right, only if Ares wants the additional Network features, all gold plated RCA jacks (rear & front), much better quality binding posts (sturdier), toroidal main transformer, bigger caps (or is it now?), 0.9 pound more in weight, 0.2 Amps more in power consumption, 5 Amps more in high current capability, and not least, better sound quality; with a better and clearer midrange, better and cleaner to understand dialog, more extended highs with more open space and delineation; but only if you have good quality high resolution speakers. And the 906, with any luck, can be found for $999, which is only $200 more. Personally, I'll go for it, but not everyone is me. I try most and foremost, to put myself in the shoes of the OP. And I know Sonnie is very happy with his, which he incidently upgraded from his 876.

Thanks lsiberian for mentioning it. Here's couple green chicklets for you... :cunning: 

* Sorry, there was no little green devil... :rolleyesno:

BUT, because you did include a little red devil & also a dumbcrazy little caricature in your short post, here's especially for you: :demon: :neener:  ... All in good spirit, from the same state of mind than yours. 

** Oh, and by the way, last night I watched 'Watchmen', the Director's Cut, on Blu-ray. But I felt asleep, just a very long movie... I'll watch the rest tonight. Really like this film; great characters, and a high replay value flick too. The more viewings, the more discoveries.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Just watched 'Surveillance' last night on Blu-ray. Wow! What a bizarre flick! 

It was directed by by Jennifer Lynch, and produced by her father, David Lynch. She also co-wrote it.
Starring in this movie is: Bill Pullman, Julia Ormond, Pell James, Michael Ironside, French Stewart, 
High Dillon & Ryan Simpkins.

It is truly demented, a kind of horror art, a sinister thriller... I cannot give any clue, as it would be a sacrilege to do so with this very special type of film.

Video & Audio wise here, it has to be said that it takes a back seat in this movie genre.
The important thing is the story, the development of events with people's characters.

I just love the last song, on the final closing credits.

* Do I recommend it? Well, let's put it this way; it is not for everyone's taste. 
But if you like very twisted thrillers, give it a go, you might be quite satisfy by the full experience.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Watched 'Angels & Demons' last night on Blu. 

I guess I was expecting more, because it just didn't work for me. :rolleyesno: A big mess of a film  , next...


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> Watched 'Angels & Demons' last night on Blu.
> 
> I guess I was expecting more, because it just didn't work for me. :rolleyesno: A big mess of a film  , next...


Well I brought the region 2 DVD several months back and was think, oh, wow this is great its epic it’s a must see. I was wrong because I’ve only watched it once! 

I watched The DaVinci Code, too many times and thought that was the best of the series. I might buy the Bluray soon, but skip on Angles and Demons on Bluray and just but different title that will be watched or viewed on regular basis, rather gather dust, which is what A&D is good enough for.:rofl2:


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Cliffhanger and I’ve still not gotten the replacement region B Bluray as the left and right fronts and split-surrounds are reversed)!
Now then!

This would have been a common issue in the early days of Hi-Fi stereo VHS tapes and the odd very few laserdisc titles.

And I have experienced reversed only split-surrounds on Star Trek original motion picture collection region 2 DVD and I’m willing to bet, 1pence it’s the same issue on Bluray region B.

It’s only on Star Trek IV The Voyage Home (1986) the one with whales! So listen up! Reverse the surround cables or simpler with RCA has it only takes a few seconds to re-plug the surrounds.

Its highly noticeable when the bird of pray goes to warp speed, leaping of front left then passing onto right surround, WRONG! It should be left as it was heard on 70mm at the Empire Leicester Square in THX 20 years ago. I have good ear and memory when it comes to sound, in the movies.

Anyway Cliffhanger, I’d be very careful what version you, pick up. (Optimum releasing UK) was aware of the issue last year and has since produced correct versions, but there are still some dodgy versions in circulation so lookout!

Maybe I’ll give them another call because I’m not taking a chance at getting a copy that has come from the warehouse that is first edition. I, have very short fuse temper!

Other than that, the menu was cool on the film which I, liked superimposed over the movie action. The extras are from the Pioneer laserdisc collection early 1990’s which I twigged onto when watching the extras. Only the laserdisc would cost many times more then the Bluray.

The whites where whiter and peaked nicely over the DVD which I have for compassion. The film is uncut and very brutal, over previous early VHS rental to PAL laserdisc and DVD.

The scene where Gabe (Sylvester Stallone) slugs it out a few rounds in the icy cave with Kynette (Leon) is funny. I’m going to ask you one more time. Where is the money (bleep, bleep, bleep) then gets garbed by his short comes and shoved into razor shape icicle! and hangs in there for few moments longer than the DVD where its just, grab, shove and thud! 

Plus when Qualen (John Lithgow) goes a bit OTT and does Kristel (Caroline Goodall) in the back with three shots, instead of two for DVD.

I hope (Optimum releasing UK) sees fit enough to do Cutthroat Island soon as the DVD is badly cut-up with some silly edits because the BBFC can’t stomach the violence. At least I have the NTSC THX laserdisc, still.

The slam of the explosions the softness clarity of spoken dialogue over tweeting birds and the atmospheric sound of the outdoors is crystal clear on this, I wish it was Dolby! But dtsHDMA.

Why dtsHDMA and not DolbyTure since this was released in Dolby stereo SR and six-track Dolby SR, why don’t they just remove the Dolby SR logo from the end credits, sigh.

I’m going to pretend this was in DolbyTrue because I feel insulted that we should be given DolbyTure and dtsHDMA and Dolby will be played here!

They should keep dts with those early Jurassic Park films as the film was released in dts, but, wasn’t that a Dolby stereo SR-D logo I saw on one of the PAL or was it DVD titles?

SIGH….


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Andysu said:


> Well I brought the region 2 DVD several months back and was think, oh, wow this is great its epic it’s a must see. I was wrong because I’ve only watched it once!
> 
> I watched The DaVinci Code, too many times and thought that was the best of the series. I might buy the Bluray soon, but skip on Angles and Demons on Bluray and just but different title that will be watched or viewed on regular basis, rather gather dust, which is what A&D is good enough for.:rofl2:


I also like 'The Da Vinci Code', but ever so slightly. And there is NO WAY I'm getting that one either on Blu. 
As far I'm concern, these two films directed by Ron Howard, can gather all the Illuminati dust in the world, at the video store; certainly not in my home.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> I also like 'The Da Vinci Code', but ever so slightly. And there is NO WAY I'm getting that one either on Blu.
> As far I'm concern, these two films directed by Ron Howard, can gather all the Illuminati dust in the world, at the video store; certainly not in my home.


Why does it have Too Much Green  in certain parts because I have to watch it again on DVD before parting my money?


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Andysu said:


> Why does it have Too Much Green  in certain parts because I have to watch it again on DVD before parting my money?


Hey Andy, are you referring to 'The Da Vinci Code' on DVD as having a kind of drab greenish color palette?
Or are you asking about the Blu-ray version?

My take: You love the movie, and you intend to watch it at least few more times; get the Blu-ray.
You like both movies (incl. 'Angels & Demons), but are not sure if you will rewatch them at least couple times; don't bother with the Blu-ray versions, or even the DVDs.

* Often we collect things that we are not really taking advantage of, just because we think we should have it.
Music & Films is about true physical & emotional replay value.
It's the same with a life partner, in a relationship, in a marriage, with a good friend, with family, with kids...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Last night I just watched 'Quantum of Solace' on Blu.

Love everything about it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The last one I watched was Transformers 2 ROTF. Star Trek is on tap for tonight. :T


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Just watched "Fast & Furious IV" on Blu, last night.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

The last three Blu-rays that I just watched:

* 'Australia'. Gorgeous picture, great audio soundtrack and fine story.

* 'Public Enemies'. Ok, but disappointing experience due to a too low level from the dialog channel.

* 'Monsters vs Aliens'. Great popping colors, amazing audio soundtrack and cool for kids (with a PG rating though).

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

About 'Public Enemies' on Blu-ray, I do love this film quite a lot to be honest.
And it has my highest recommendation.

* Nobody reviewed it yet here at the Shack though. 

My personal quick take:
* Video: :3.5stars:
* Audio: :3.5stars:
* Film: :3.5stars:
* Acting: :3stars:
* Extras: :3.5stars:

Overall: :3.5stars:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I watched Hellboy II on blu last week and liked it a lot. Actually I just posted a review for it. I'm not sure what's up next, we're working our way through Planet Earth (just started) and have a couple others on standby.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I was trying to watch _Ghost in the Shell 2_ but couldn't stay awake. I think it was a combination of the drone of the Japanese audio (which I don't understand) and having to read the subtitles.

It being the Christmas season, I decided to put on _Polar Express_.
I stayed awake through that one 
(Both DVD)


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Just rewatched 'Monsters vs Aliens', mainly for the superb Dolby TrueHD audio soundtrack, but also for the nice colors. 

* Tonight, I'll give another viewing at the Blu-ray of 'Public Enemies'.
That one has a DTS-HD MA audio soundtrack, with machine guns blaring all across. :bigsmile:
And I just love to look at the very beautiful eyes of Marion Cotillard. ...I think I'm in love, again... 


--> Here's a tip: being close to Christmas now, it is a tradition of mine, at this time of the year, 
to always watch "Young Frankenstein". So I do recommend that movie to all members, preferably on Blu,
but the DVD would also do. :bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Last night I did rewatch 'Public Enemies' on Blu. I think I like it more this second time around. 

* But I did notice some picture's imperfections, so I downgraded my score for Video accordingly, a 3.5 stars.
...I also readjusted all the other parameters.


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

I just finished watching Silverado on Blu ray.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I watched Public Enemies on BluRay. The dialog is pretty soft so if you crank up the volume enough to hear the voices the tommy guns will rock the room. We have decent 12" sub that sits about 4 feet from the couch (corner loaded) and you can really feel it. My wife and I enjoyed the movie. The extras that explained how much of an advantage the criminals had over law enforcement was very interesting.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The Watchman was sweet, and 2nd on Star Track. I saw GI Joe a couple of days after watching Avatar 3D at IMAX, and GI Joe was a joke compared to the cgi in Avatar


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

2012 amazing


----------



## louisdamani (Apr 21, 2009)

I watched Hurt Locker and Terminator Salvation. Both have awesome LFE.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Master and Commander


----------



## Lance505 (Jul 9, 2010)

The latest DVD I watched is the Avatar the air bender cartoon series. Just got curious of the live action airbender that is coming soon in theaters. I saw the DVD on sale so I bought it. It was a good buy, the details and colors are lively, can't wait to watch the live action version. It is sure to have fantastic effects.


----------

